# Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to give everyone a heads up. We have seen several water pump failures on the new TSI motor. These failures are occurring on low mileage unmodified TSI's.
It sounds like a failing idler bearing but the sound is coming from the right side of the motor. If it's failing you will be able to hear it fairly easily. Although this is not a very technical explanation, it does sound like some sort of animal is in the engine.
To isolate the sound, you can take a long screw driver, place it on the pump housing and hold it to your ear similar to a stethoscope. To get the screwdriver to the pump, you can stick it though the right of the intake manifold between the runner flap actuator and the manifold. 
The dealerships in our area have seen a lot of failures and had lots of new pumps in stock. 
The pumps have been superseded by a new part number with a new bearing: *06H 121 026 AF*
I'll do a photo 'DIY' diagnosis, removal and replacement on the next one we have in house. I'll update this thread if I find a TSB for the issue. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Sounds good. I'll keep an eye on mine, or an ear.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps ([email protected])*

Arin,
I will upload images of the TSI water pump I have here. This part is NOT easy to change at all.


----------



## GTI010H20 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice heads up Arin. Def a big help. Water pumps on a lot of these chain driven 4's are like 900 just labor sometimes. It's sort of sad to see water pump failures on such a new and nice car. You'd think they would have that covered by now. I wonder who is making these pumps in the first place or if they just had a batch of bad bearings go out at the factory. I sell Bosch pumps wear I work so who knows. Just as long as VW corrects it, covers it, learns from it, and moves forward i suppose.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Arin,
I will upload images of the TSI water pump I have here. This part is NOT easy to change at all.

Figures. Nothing's easy anymore.


----------



## mou5e (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps ([email protected])*

I have this problem. I have been hearing the noise on and off for about 6 months. It only lasts for a few seconds and usually happens at lights or when idling before I turn it off. It could never be replicated, I never saw a loss in power or performance so I haven't had a clue what to do. Last week it started happening more frequently so I took a service guy at the dealer for a ride. He definitely herd it. It goes in tomorrow morning for service. I hope with the help of this thread that they fix the problem. It is a stock 2009 GTI with 9,500 miles. The link is a video not filmed by me but exhibits the sound that I and maybe Arin are experiencing. My noise sounds the same but is not constant like the sound in this video. Mine may be on its way to sounding like that. I'll let you know what happens.
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!...lated


----------



## GTI010H20 (Jan 23, 2010)

that does sound like a bearing. Prob is since yours was an early model tsi. Or maybe its a vacuum pump going up? They make those water pumps out of plastic still i think too. I forget the reasoning but I know they have one


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTI010H20)*

The one thing I dont understand is that VW has a notorious habbit of using substandard waterpumps for the first few years of an engines life. then they always seem to go back to the cast metal impellers instead of the plastic crap. from mk3--->mk5.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

Not sure why Arin left out some info here that he posted on GolfMKV forums, but he said that all the failed water pumps they have seen have been on Mk6's. So it might have been a bad batch that went out.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (Rdurty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdurty2* »_Not sure why Arin left out some info here that he posted on GolfMKV forums, but he said that all the failed water pumps they have seen have been on Mk6's. So it might have been a bad batch that went out.
 Here's to hoping that is true!


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_ Here's to hoping that is true!










x2 and thank god i have 50k bumper to bumper on my 08 as opposed to 36k on 09-up


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Rdurty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdurty2* »_Not sure why Arin left out some info here that he posted on GolfMKV forums, but he said that all the failed water pumps they have seen have been on Mk6's. So it might have been a bad batch that went out.

I was just going to ask if it was mk5 or mk6 tsi. Thanks for the clarification. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Ricky Bobby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Bobby* »_

x2 and thank god i have 50k bumper to bumper on my 08 as opposed to 36k on 09-up

x3! I opted for 100k bumper to bumper on my 09. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI010H20 (Jan 23, 2010)

the sad thing is coverage or no coverage, VW should take care of a problem like that because its failing under short term normal use and its def a design flaw and not something the customer should have to eat. Manufactures get away with it all the time. cough: gm: Cough.


----------



## aladro (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (GTI010H20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI010H20* »_the sad thing is coverage or no coverage, VW should take care of a problem like that because its failing under short term normal use and its def a design flaw and not something the customer should have to eat. Manufactures get away with it all the time. cough: gm: Cough.

I missed the part that said VW was not covering this.


----------



## mou5e (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps ([email protected])*

Update: My dealer did not have the water pump with the part number the Arin suggested or any other for that matter. I did not leave the car there, I will have it installed Wednesday when the pump arrives. This problem is happening on MKVs. I have been conversing with someone else with the same problem via PM and he has a 2008.5 TSI. He may chime in. His water pump was changed last week and the problem has been fixed. I hope mine goes that smooth on Wednesday. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## VdubVSHonda (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (mou5e)*

the youtube video mou5e posted is one from my car... i just got my waterpump replaced at 14,000 miles and it got rid of that annoying sound. i have a few threads both here and in the mkv forum about the issue
i first heard it when i had no mods at 4,000 miles 
edit: if anyone has any questions to ask me about my experience just PM me i'll be more than happy to help out... VW did cover this under warranty 


_Modified by VdubVSHonda at 8:21 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## VdubVSHonda (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (VdubVSHonda)*

i just noticed there is a new part that replaced the old one... i'm gonna have to take a look at the service paper and make sure they used the updated version...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to arin for giving people a heads up!


----------



## GTI010H20 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know vw will cover this type of thing....I was simply referring to the instance where lets say the warranty ended at 30,000 mi. or whatever. The principal point is that a water pump should still be covered because it should definitely last way longer than that and many car makers would look the other way and say..."Sorry, your warranty is up" and not recall it just because it only happened to 5,000 cars and not 10,000. Was just making a point but if you want to get technical. I think everyone here could understand where I was coming from.


----------



## twong85 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps ([email protected])*

Wow I think I've had this noise for a couple 1000 miles now and I never realized it was abnormal. Is there anything wrong with driving around with this issue over extended periods of time or will the coolant pump outright fail soon?


----------



## VdubVSHonda (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (twong85)*

i drove my car with the noise for 10,000 miles and nothing went wrong that i know of... arin can chime in as far as what other issues a failing water pump can cause which i'm interested in knowing since one dealer told me it was normal and let me go on my way... 
edit: just took a look at the last service write-up and i indeed did get the revised waterpump installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VdubVSHonda at 10:04 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (VdubVSHonda)*

Got mine replaced @ 3K (about a week ago) on 2010 GTI. Car is bone stock. Will look in papers on what pump they put in. 
They told me they could not identify the nose so VW engeneer had to be called in


----------



## hruinoll (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone know what build dates are affected or any other info, maybe a TSB?


----------



## GTI010H20 (Jan 23, 2010)

i'll check at work tomorrow for that info


----------



## hruinoll (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (hruinoll)*

Hey crawl, did you hear the noise when driving or did you just go to the dealer without any symptoms? I don't hear anything yet thankfully, but this is still pretty bad... I'd rather not take my car in again and my GTI is at 3K also


_Modified by hruinoll at 9:49 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

Great heads up Arin! I'm having this problem also on my 09' and had no idea wtf it could be, now I know. 
To me, it sounds like there's a baby goat in the engine bay from time to time lol I also tripped a CEL so the car is going in on Friday. 
Update: Well i called my service dept and they have not heard of any problems with the TSI water pumps or this new part #, go figure. 
I told them that I have and will bring a copy of this thread along with every ones testimony, which I will bring it to them on Friday. 
I also made a call to VWOA to make them aware of this thread and the problem that we are all experiencing. They are going to call my service department on Friday for a diagnosis and hopefully we can get this out in the open that its a common problem with us TSI guys. If it wasn't a problem then why make a revised bearing with a new part #??? Wish me luck fellow dubbers!

_Modified by WhiteLightningMKV at 2:56 PM 4-7-2010_ 


_Modified by WhiteLightningMKV at 2:57 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## hruinoll (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck, hopefully they'll replace all faulty parts instead of making us second guess our cars and wait for the bearing to fail.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (hruinoll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hruinoll* »_Hey crawl, did you hear the noise when driving or did you just go to the dealer without any symptoms? I don't hear anything yet thankfully, but this is still pretty bad... I'd rather not take my car in again and my GTI is at 3K also
_Modified by hruinoll at 9:49 AM 4-7-2010_

Yes I did. it was obvious that something went wrong.


----------



## mou5e (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps ([email protected])*

Update: Brought the car in today, they were able to replicate the noise and prove that it was the water pump via stethoscope. Will be ready to pick up tomorrow. I want to let you guys know that if you have this problem it is quite clear. You can not mistake the sound of the failing pump. I am planning on contacting VWoA when this is all said and done to add one more failed pump to their list. It's kinda sucks that at 9,000 miles the water pump is junk....


----------



## hruinoll (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (mou5e)*

crawl, what's the build date of your GTI?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (hruinoll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hruinoll* »_crawl, what's the build date of your GTI?

I have serious case of amnesia once I get home








I'll look at the car and paperwork today, promise.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (hruinoll)*

ok GTI iwas made 10/09
new water pump p/n 06H-121-026-AF and some other parts
1 - 06H-121-119-D - washer
1 - N-107-002-02 - screw
1 - 06F-129-717-D - gasket
4 - 06J998-907-A - Repair Kit
and coolant (G-012-A8G-1G)


_Modified by crawl at 9:52 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## mou5e (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (crawl)*

Update: What crawl posted above is what was done to my car today. The noise is completely gone and the car is running smooth. I didn't want to bring this up but here it goes...the zzzzzzzzt sound between 2500 and 3000 rpm is gone. I have had this noise since the day I bought the car. I drove around my neighborhood for 25 minutes with no other traffic after an initial 45 minute ride home to prove to myself that it was gone and it is. Only spool can be herd now. I still can not believe it. I hope it is still gone tomorrow







. But in all seriousness I tested it in every gear, its gone. Crawl or VdubvsHonda...can you confirm this? Look at the can of worms open now...


----------



## VdubVSHonda (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (mou5e)*

haha i'll go ahead and close that can of worms because my buzz noise between 2500-3000rpm is still there and has been since day 1


----------



## mou5e (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (VdubVSHonda)*

Weird...I'm going for another ride.


----------



## VdubVSHonda (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (mou5e)*

give it a few days before coming to a complete conclusion


----------



## mou5e (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (VdubVSHonda)*

I just took another blast around the neighborhood. As of now, the noise that I am experiencing around 2,800RPM is quite different compared to before this install Time will tell if it stays that way.


----------



## VdubVSHonda (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (mou5e)*

all i know is i no longer have a dying goat living beneath my hood... the buzzing i have grown to zone it out


----------



## hruinoll (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps (VdubVSHonda)*

Thanks crawl, mine was built 8-09 so I'll wait for the noise or for a TSB to come out. It's good that your car got fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

SA have the same problem .. they have done 12 or so at the last count


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just following this...wonder if its all TSI or GTI specific...like a certain plant...09 TSI CC owner..


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

i'm one of the first TSI motors build date 03/08 and as far as i can tell no noises here yet, just passed 28k on the motor.

what are the exact symptoms, does it make the noise while driving or idling? i want to double check my car, but i may not be able to hear the noise with my 3" eurojet turboback while driving lol


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

My waterpump part number (revision code) ends in "BA". So is that a later rev than the "AF" version with the improved bearing design???
My CC was built 1/25/10.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ricky Bobby)*

My build date is 06/08 and I am at 20k and I too have not heard one single noise under the hood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ricky Bobby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Bobby* »_i'm one of the first TSI motors build date 03/08 and as far as i can tell no noises here yet, just passed 28k on the motor.

what are the exact symptoms, does it make the noise while driving or idling? i want to double check my car, but i may not be able to hear the noise with my 3" eurojet turboback while driving lol


IIRC my build date was around june of 09'. 
The noises started to occur very randomly around 22.5k miles and it literally sounds like a baby goat or sheep on the right side of the motor, its a very distinct sound. I didn't really think much of it because it happened once in a blue and the car felt perfect. Now that I'm at 23k and it happens all the time as long as the car is on. Obviously your not going to hear it at high speeds but you will once your stopped at a light, driving slowly or even parked. 
The tech at my service dept heard the sheep and told me that this is a real problem for the newer A3's next door in their Audi dept. and that I'm the first TSI GTI they've seen with the same problem. 
So I'm taking in the car tomorrow and leaving it there for hopefully a new pump under warranty. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by WhiteLightningMKV at 12:57 PM 4-13-2010_


_Modified by WhiteLightningMKV at 1:16 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

Update:
Jack Daniels in NJ came through for me and replaced the water pump with the revised model all under warranty and I'm heavily modded. 
I don't kno if its a placebo effect but the car feels and holds boost a lot better than before.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (GTI010H20)*

Yeah, It's called Engineering-ly Screwing Us , At least VW isn't as Bad as Toyota !
People have Habitats , some of those habitats are Filling Up Your Fuel Tank , when You stop for Gas . What happens when You fill up the Tank with Cool Fuel and Park Your Car ? ( Over Flow ) going where ?
All I say is Don't Park the Car for at Least 15 miles , If your one whom stuff's the Tank , because You will end getting Stuffed - in the - Butt .
Another : Cough, Engineering- Cough Area !


----------



## VdubVSHonda (May 4, 2008)

*Re: (EngTech1)*

LOLWUT?!


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (VdubVSHonda)*

WOW!!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (EngTech1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EngTech1* »_People have *Habitats*

Yours, apparently, is a bar...


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Heads Up: Failing TSI Water Pumps ([email protected])*

Arin, any widespread reports of failures with the CAEB motor found in the B8 A4/A5s? There are a few on Audiworld, but not too many details. I'm guessing its the same part regardless.
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...27297
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...66481
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...26465


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just another heads up, you need a specific VW / Audi Tool to change the Water pumps !


----------



## skoobs (Sep 13, 2012)

is there a step by step DIY guide on a mk6 water pump how hard is it?!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Some people claim the job can be done without taking the intake manifold off, after pulling the battery and air-box out, but I think that it might be less frustrating to remove the intake manifold first. Might as well then also clean your intake valves......The special tool is availible from the usual VW "special tool" vendors, and is needed to hold the pump shaft to loosen the nut on the end of it.

http://vw.snapon.com/SpecialToolsDetail.aspx?type=Tools&ItemId=19280003


----------



## shortydh (Feb 10, 2008)

You don't need any special tools at all. All you need is the normal triple squares for vw that's all. And these water pumps are not that hard in a way. Remove the throttle body lower ic pipe and voila ur water pump is right there. The pump is belt driven by a balance shaft that is driven by the timing chain so don't worry about timing or anything like that just remember one thing guys. The bolt that holds the water pump gear is reverse thread so don't go prying on that bolt, if you do no bueno!


----------



## klossfam (Dec 4, 2006)

*Water pump leaking at 23,000 miles*

Just adding to the database...our 2011 Tiguan starting leaking from the weep hole of the water pump a couple weeks back (23,000 miles approx). Being replaced under warranty next week. No catastrophic failure (have added maybe 3 oz of G12) but the issue exists. 

Of course, the dealer says it is very rare but knows when he says it that I don't believe him. Only other issue on this Tiguan was a bad throttle position sensor at 3,000 miles. Still, not inspiring a ton of confidence...Our only other 2.0 TSI is in our 2011 GTI Autobahn...still totally trouble free at 12,000 miles...not that 12k is a lot of miles.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

You assumed that a VW was reliable????


----------



## Zygz (Mar 31, 2011)

This happened to my car, I had about 4500 on the odo. Dealer replaced under warranty. I don't recall what the part# was on the one that replaced it, but ill check when i can.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

my third pump just died. Im heavily thinking to fix and sell the car


----------



## VW Jenno (Jan 19, 2011)

at about 10,000 miles i also had a leaking water pump that was replaced under warranty :facepalm:


----------



## ador (Jun 12, 2001)

I just bought a 2012 4-door GTI 2 weeks ago. After a week (350 miles), dealer had to replace water pump. I made a different thread, but thought of posting it here to. No leak. But I hear a high pitch, whistling type sound when engine is hot. 

Part # used. 

06J-121-026-AT (water pump) 
06H-121-131 (c union) 
N-903-653-02 (seal)


----------



## siegfried (Sep 19, 2006)

2010's, 2011's and 2012's they all have this problem! WTF? Is this random?


----------



## siegfried (Sep 19, 2006)

ador said:


> I just bought a 2012 4-door GTI 2 weeks ago. After a week (350 miles), dealer had to replace water pump. I made a different thread, but thought of posting it here to. No leak. But I hear a high pitch, whistling type sound when engine is hot.
> 
> Part # used.
> 
> ...


 ador your water pump has a different part number than what arin posted, 06H 121 026 AF. maybe you got a revised pump? 
But why did sp33dy's pump fail three times? 

Maybe Arin can give us an update


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

all three times the pump warps or cracks and i leak coolant like a water gun. Im very fed up with this **** specially when im shelling out the money for them. (not under warranty)


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe the mechanic who is installing these 3 pumps is not doing it correctly : incorrect bolt torque? incorrect torque sequence? not cleaning the pump-to-block sealing surface?......or maybe there is a defect in the sealing surface finish of the block itself? 

Where exactly is it leaking?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

lol. It is not a mechanics fault. Believe me my best friend owns the shop and we do the work together. The pumps housing keeps cracking in different places and pouring out coolant. Everything is torqued to spec, surface on the block is always cleaned, etc. 

All three pumps plastic housing cracked in different places. At this point im running out of ideas. The last pump has a hair line crack on the top right corner down to the middle. I will post pictures on friday when i take it off and put the new one in. 

I still have my old pumps as well to show you guys.


----------



## pamatt (May 2, 2012)

Purchase the aluminum one from Geba. I think Urotuning has them.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

premature failure can happen from lack of cooling to the bearings in the waterpump. most cars with multiple replacements have seen bearing failure due to heat. Air can get trapped behind the waterpump impeller and cause the bearing to fail. the new pumps have changed the design to help prevent this from happening. 

part number sequence is 

06H121026AF - 06H121026BA and now the latest which i have yet to see is a 06H121026CF


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

Would an unusual amount of coolant consumption be an indicator of a failing water pump?

and would this be covered under the power train warranty?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

the last couple cars we saw with coolant consumption were bad headgasket cars and got new motors


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

> crawl
> crawl is offline
> Member crawl's Avatar
> 
> ...


*I TOO HAVE THAT BUZZ SOUND SINCE DAY ONE, AND I JUST DEVELOPED THE HIGH PITCH SQUEEL @ ONLY 800 MILES. IT JUST STARTED YESTERDAY. BETWEEN THE ZZZZZT BETWEEN 2000 AND 3000 RPM AND THAT GODFORSAKEN HIGH PITCH MIND TORTURE I'M ABOUT TO DRIVE THE CAR OFF A CLIFF. * :thumbdown:
*GET YOU ISH TOGETHER VW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Its called a warranty, USE IT.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The waterpump in my 2012 CC started squeeling at hot idle, when the car had a few hundred miles on it. It then stopped squeeling a few hundred miles later. The car now has 12,000 miles on it, no squeel and no coolant leaks. See if yours goes away on its own, before you let the dealer "chimps" mess with it....


----------



## feplazas (Nov 27, 2010)

Any of you guys tried k-seal on our engines??


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Serious? That stuff is for cracks in metals not for leaking seals. And I will tell you a trade secret: us in the trade HATE crap like that. It's like tire sealer, nice idea but a living nightmare to clean up.


----------



## feplazas (Nov 27, 2010)

shawng said:


> Serious? That stuff is for cracks in metals not for leaking seals. And I will tell you a trade secret: us in the trade HATE crap like that. It's like tire sealer, nice idea but a living nightmare to clean up.


I used one bottle today and drove for hours. Do you think i should flush the system tomorrow to avoid any problem?


----------



## HF07 (Oct 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just another heads up, you need a specific VW / Audi Tool to change the Water pumps !





CC'ed said:


> The special tool is availible from the usual VW "special tool" vendors, and is needed to hold the pump shaft to loosen the nut on the end of it.
> 
> http://vw.snapon.com/SpecialToolsDetail.aspx?type=Tools&ItemId=19280003





shortydh said:


> You don't need any special tools at all.


Can anyone confirm if the tool is necessary?


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Water pump failed for the second time I think first at 12k now at 26k


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

By fail, do you mean it is leaking coolant? or making squeeling noises ?


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> By fail, do you mean it is leaking coolant? or making squeeling noises ?


 Leaking coolant, turned my car on coolant light on and a puddle of coolant on the floor. Dealer pressure tested the system coolant was leaking


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

CC'ed said:


> The waterpump in my 2012 CC started squeeling at hot idle, when the car had a few hundred miles on it. It then stopped squeeling a few hundred miles later. The car now has 12,000 miles on it, no squeel and no coolant leaks. See if yours goes away on its own, before you let the dealer "chimps" mess with it....


 Same here. Pump squealed from about 200 miles to ~1100 miles when hot. Hasn't made a peep since, and I'm at 8,600 miles.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

yikes this is still an issue?


----------



## Staudie (Jun 27, 2011)

Took my 2011 Gti in today for coolant leak and I just got the call... The water pump housing is cracked. my milage is less than 25k


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Update to my initial post a few up in this thread....

Today: Noticed a small damp spot under the car when I pulled out of the garage. Checked under the hood first...coolant a bit below minimum even though the car was hot.

Checked underneath, coolant dripping off of the bottom of the car. Time for a water pump. :facepalm:

2012 w/ ~9,500 miles. Water pump squealed from around 200-1,100 miles on the car and then became silent until a few nights ago after running the car for 8.5 hours straight (LAX to LAS in traffic/detours). Squeal was back and now it's toast.

I had to go out of town but will get her to the dealer Monday. Thankfully the R32 was in the garage ready to go and holding it's coolant :banghead:


----------



## beauy46 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm at 58K miles still on OEM Factory Original Water Pump no sounds or leaks


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

beauy46 said:


> I'm at 58K miles still on OEM Factory Original Water Pump no sounds or leaks


Dude don't jinx your self


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Update: Picked her up from the dealer. Confirmed water pump crack/failure. 2012 GTI w/ 9,500 miles on it.

Part numbers for reference (don't know if the water pump has been updated given all the issues people seem to be having with them):

- 06J121026*AT* WATER PUMP
- N90365302 SEAL
- 06H121131C UNION
- N10700202 SCREW
- G013A8J1G COOLANT ADD

New pump working fine with no noise that I can hear. The old pump squealed VERY badly before failing a few days later.


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I got a bad water pump. I haven't noticed a noise but I'm leaking coolant.








Saw this nice little puddle today. There's dried g12 on the bottom of the oil pan bolts and on the hoses comming from what I think is the pump itself. I'm new to these tsi motors haha. These pumps don't have a pulley on the drive belt?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

davespence20 said:


> I think I got a bad water pump. I haven't noticed a noise but I'm leaking coolant.
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/28/ybe5a7eq.jpg
> 
> Saw this nice little puddle today. There's dried g12 on the bottom of the oil pan bolts and on the hoses comming from what I think is the pump itself. I'm new to these tsi motors haha. These pumps don't have a pulley on the drive belt?


Mine had the exact same symptom...leak on the ground (though not quite as big). G12 still wet on the bottom of the oil pan/splash guard.


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

helement2003 said:


> Mine had the exact same symptom...leak on the ground (though not quite as big). G12 still wet on the bottom of the oil pan/splash guard.


It's what I figured. I've been leaking a little coolant and now it's this bad. The pump is right under the Intake mani? That's how it looks to me


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

davespence20 said:


> It's what I figured. I've been leaking a little coolant and now it's this bad. The pump is right under the Intake mani? That's how it looks to me


No idea. Took it to the dealer and had it swapped under warranty.


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

helement2003 said:


> No idea. Took it to the dealer and had it swapped under warranty.


In dropping it off tonight. Gunna get a valve cleaning while it's in too. 2 birds one stone


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

helement2003 said:


> Update: Picked her up from the dealer. Confirmed water pump crack/failure. 2012 GTI w/ 9,500 miles on it.
> 
> Part numbers for reference (don't know if the water pump has been updated given all the issues people seem to be having with them):
> 
> ...


They have had quite a few updates


----------



## citylimitsFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

Just heard the squeeling for the first time a few days ago at 18K. Its seems to start as soon as the car is running and during idle it may come and go.

The sound goes away while driveing whether or not the exhaust is over powering the sound im not sure. Sometimes after I drive and the car is warm it wont make the sound.

Im hopeing it will just go away on its own Any recomendations on using the Geba pump from urotuning over a revised OEM pump?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

2nd time to replace h20 pump in a year....thats around 700 dollars in just parts....

Does anyone know if VW covers these pumps out of warranty? I have 82xxx on my 2011 and this will be the 2nd time replacing in 40k miles.... Since I drive 40K a year in total, I did the last pump in march at 62xxx...I dont want to have to spend another afternoon screwing with this pile...So far this 2011 is the biggest pile of crap I have owned from VW.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Is this problem only Mk6 TSI motors? I don't seem to see much from Mk5 TSI owners with this problem although I don't know why it would be different.

Does anyone know if the THERMOSTAT can be changed without changing the waterpump on the TSI? My dealer says that they are in the same housing, but I've read that that is the way it was designed on the FSI and even though I have a Mk5, I have a TSI motor so I think the service advisor may be mistaken.


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

Triumph said:


> Is this problem only Mk6 TSI motors? I don't seem to see much from Mk5 TSI owners with this problem although I don't know why it would be different.
> 
> Does anyone know if the THERMOSTAT can be changed without changing the waterpump on the TSI? My dealer says that they are in the same housing, but I've read that that is the way it was designed on the FSI and even though I have a Mk5, I have a TSI motor so I think the service advisor may be mistaken.


It is in the housing with the water pump I know that much. 

http://files.engineering.com/downlo...6a3&file=VW.COM_2.0L_TSI_Turbo_SSP_824803.pdf

Page 33 is a good look at the pump itself


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

davespence20 said:


> It is in the housing with the water pump I know that much.
> 
> http://files.engineering.com/downlo...6a3&file=VW.COM_2.0L_TSI_Turbo_SSP_824803.pdf
> 
> Page 33 is a good look at the pump itself


Thats a cool pdf. 

Some info for people if they didnt already know:

VW warranties parts for 1 year/12,000 miles so if the pump fails you can get it replaced for free. If you install it yourself you do not get compensated for the time but at least the parts are free - if you save the receipt.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

pretty sure i have a thermostat that is stuck open. for one it sucks that i have to change the whole water pump to change a 20 dollar thermostat. for two, i don't want to put in a new waterpump if it isn't a redesigned/improved pump and i've been having trouble finding out which one that is.


----------



## citylimitsFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

Had mine done the other day under warranty with about every mod you could do. So far no whistling


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Any idea what the difference is between these two water pumps? One is 80 bucks the other is 300 bucks.

http://www.urotuning.com/Water-Pump-Mk5-Mk6-2-0T-p/06h121026ba.htm
http://www.urotuning.com/Water-Pump-p/06h121026cf.htm


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Triumph said:


> Any idea what the difference is between these two water pumps? One is 80 bucks the other is 300 bucks.
> 
> http://www.urotuning.com/Water-Pump-Mk5-Mk6-2-0T-p/06h121026ba.htm
> http://www.urotuning.com/Water-Pump-p/06h121026cf.htm


OEM versus aftermarket. That right there makes the price a bit different. Not sure of actual build/quality differences though.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

helement2003 said:


> OEM versus aftermarket. That right there makes the price a bit different. Not sure of actual build/quality differences though.


Well if the expensive OEM ones are the ones breaking, maybe the cheaper aftermarket is the way to go!


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

i have some suppliers that repackage OEM parts and sell for less. there also some aftermarket suppliers that sell the exact same part to VW. And them there are some aftermarket parts that are better quality than the original part supplier. You can't even go by price sometimes.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

The 300 dollar pump is from VW and it comes as a complete unit. The housing, thermostat, sensors, water pump and gaskets required. It does not come with the drive belt and heat exchanger nipple.

The 80 dollar one is an aftermarket replacement pump. It is the pump part only not the housing. From what I have seen in my car the housing actually fails or cracks not the pump...


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

procket2_8 said:


> The 300 dollar pump is from VW and it comes as a complete unit. The housing, thermostat, sensors, water pump and gaskets required. It does not come with the drive belt and heat exchanger nipple.
> 
> The 80 dollar one is an aftermarket replacement pump. It is the pump part only not the housing. From what I have seen in my car the housing actually fails or cracks not the pump...


I guess I should call them because for the 80 dollar pump, it says, "Featuring a metal impeller, does include thermostat/housing and temp sender". And from what I understand (I haven't seen one), the t-stat is in the water pump housing. I haven't been able to find a straight answer of whether or not you can swap the t-stat out of the housing without destroying the housing.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

My water pump just **** the bed yesterday, 119k miles.
Merry Christmas


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> My water pump just **** the bed yesterday, *119k miles.*
> Merry Christmas


119k on a single pump? That's excellent, really.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

The MKV GTIs with the TSI motor (2008.5-2009) seem to have MUCH better luck with pumps than the MKVIs and Beetles


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> My water pump just **** the bed yesterday, 119k miles.
> Merry Christmas


Sorry to hear that. Mine has been giving me an intermittent CEL, saying improper temperature detected. Basically it thinks the T stat is staying open too long. But I watch the engine temps with vagcom and they're fine. And as the weather got colder, problem went away. Not indicative of a sticking t-stat. Problem is, I can't find an answer of whether you can change JUST the t-stat in this car or the whole WP/T-stat assembly has to come out.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

HF07 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the tool is necessary?


the tool is not needed. i cant count how many of these pumps i have replaced and i have never used that tool. i dont even loosen that bolt. i have seen people replace this water pump couple of ways, some prefer to remove the intake manifold, some dont. just to add some more info about the water pump failures, the gasket that seals the pump to the block will expand and crack the water pump if oil gets on it.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

$1100 to fix it, hopefully they will finish it today so I can drive home for Xmas


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> $1100 to fix it, hopefully they will finish it today so I can drive home for Xmas


Thats obscene...That is why I did it myself 2 times...

It is not a fun job though.


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

At my dealer (donaldson) sayville ny. Getting the water pump replaced right now. 18k miles. 
Had the infamous high pitch squeal at 800 miles. I hope I don't have to go through this again. I see a few texers who are on their 2nd and 3 rd pumps.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

3 months later my 2nd water pump failed. 

The 1st water pump that failed was only a leak, this was a catastrophic failure.
Car is back at the dealership, this service is being done under warranty.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i ave a brand new spare pump if anyone needs it :thumbup:


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is an interesting thought. VW changed from G12 to G13 coolant. From what we hear, they added in silicates. back in the old days, silicates were used to lubricate the water pump bearings. Makes you pause for thought, doesn't it?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Would be nice if VW just changed to using a water pump with ALL METAL PARTS


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

So does the noise sound like a sheep/baby goat, or high pitch squeal? We I have 60k on my 08 TSI and I've been hearing a slight squeal at idle, figured it was maybe the timing chain guides or something but now i'm paranoid. Bought the car used with 28k i'd have to look up the history at the dealer to tell if the pump has been replaced. No leaks or overheating so far.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

DaBz1981 said:


> So does the noise sound like a sheep/baby goat, or high pitch squeal? We I have 60k on my 08 TSI and I've been hearing a slight squeal at idle, figured it was maybe the timing chain guides or something but now i'm paranoid. Bought the car used with 28k i'd have to look up the history at the dealer to tell if the pump has been replaced. No leaks or overheating so far.


It's a somewhat faint high pitched squeal, generally at idle after the car is warm (at least that's what it was for me).


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

helement2003 said:


> It's a somewhat faint high pitched squeal, generally at idle after the car is warm (at least that's what it was for me).


awh shiet! :banghead:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Temperature was in the low 40s today, I drove ~30 miles and stopped toget gas when my radiator fans were going crazy. I found this odd so I popped the hood and the coolant looked a bit low and I did notice the smell of maple syrup once again. I bet my waterpump is failing again.
Its been 4k miles since my last pump.
This is getting ****ing old FAST


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

helement2003 said:


> Update to my initial post a few up in this thread....
> 
> Today: Noticed a small damp spot under the car when I pulled out of the garage. Checked under the hood first...coolant a bit below minimum even though the car was hot.
> 
> ...


Well I hate to bump this thread...but here we go again. Almost exactly a year later, I'm pretty sure I've had the 2nd pump go out on me. 22,500 miles currently, pulled out of the house to head down to San Diego. Got no more than 5 miles from home when I get a coolant light and the car yelling at me. I pulled over into the next parking lot I could find, and sure enough, coolant is low (but still visible in overflow) - bottom side of the car has nice slippery coolant dripping. I drive her home gently while keeping an eye on the dummy temp gauge. Pull into the garage and look under the car:










Fantastic. This time I got NO warning. No noises from the replacement pump, no nothing. Just boom, done. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Once again the R32 saves the day :thumbup:


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Sorry to hear that Helement. On a car with only 22,000 miles, that's crazy. I have a problem with my thermostat, engine isn't getting fully up to temperature, and I'm very hesitant to fix it because of the water pump problems. The t-stat is in the water pump housing, no changing the t-stat without removing the entire pump. I think for me it's better to let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

None of my pump failures gave me any warning, they just erupted into geysers of steaming collant coolant


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Just an update - dealer confirmed late yesterday that the leak is the water pump. They're going to show me the broken pump this time, so I'll take a few pics and post them up. Curious as to where exactly they're breaking/cracking (can't say I've seen anyone mention this?).


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

this should be a recall


----------



## ProV1x (Jun 29, 2008)

add me to the list. 2011 GTI, 45k miles. still under warranty til 6/15, dealer replaced for free


----------



## lugnutgmc (Nov 11, 2008)

*Cracked water pump after dealer replacement*

Working on a friends car, 08.5 Passat TSI with 76,000miles, had a coolant leak. Turned out to be the water pump housing (see picture). The dealer replaced the part 1/31/14 with 63,000miles. They covered it under goodwill after a lot of trying. Hes already bought the new water pump (from a different dealer) and I can finish the job and be done with it all in a few hours. But I feel like the dealership should be fixing what looks like a broken part they installed. I've been in contact with them (Balise VW in Warwick RI) and so far have gotten the run around. "We cant find a record of that" and after I forwarded them a copy of it, "so and so isn't in the office now, call back tomorrow". At this point I'm tempted to load the car on a trailer and drop it off outside their service bay just for the principle of it. 

Are most of you getting the run around on this? Doesn't seem like its an official TSB and this failure looks to be more from installation error than a factory defect. Thoughts on what I should??


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey Lugnut .. my only recourse when the dealership does me wrong is to call VWOA and see what they think .. then, you either get a call back from the dealership being very attentive to all your needs or VWOA will somehow attempt to compensate you or nothing! .. got nothing to lose but a few minutes on a call and perhaps some ramification of your issue at hand .. good luck!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I also joined the club alto much later than most of you. 2009 Audi A3 with 172k miles. After reading all horror stories I was wandering how far I would go.


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a 2011 GTI. Bought it new with 35 miles on it. It had the CBFA engine. I went through 2 pumps on this gti due to seeping as the dealer put it. Basically it was a new water pump every 20k miles. From what the dealer told me is the vibration on the shaft was causing mine to fail. Sold the GTI with it on the 3rd pump and only 46k miles.

Now i have a Tiguan with a CTAA engine. I will see how that goes. But i did give some VWAG rep some feed back and why there hasnt been an update to the water pump. All i know if the GTI wasnt under warranty it would have cost me $800 plus.


----------



## natedog828 (Feb 6, 2015)

*2008 TSI Passat - 3rd Aux Water Pump Bites It!*

I have had 2 pumps replaced, and on the verge of #3. Turns out an oil leak is causing the pump to fail (lovely plastic). The mileages are 65K, 83K, and now at 105K. VI opened a case with VW, and they are investigating w/ the 2 dealerships why this is happening and hopefully I will get compensation for this mess. The oil leak is coming from the Upper Timing Cover Seal. I also have a small oil leak on the vacuum pump! YAY oil leaks.


----------



## natedog828 (Feb 6, 2015)

kbad said:


> hey Lugnut .. my only recourse when the dealership does me wrong is to call VWOA and see what they think .. then, you either get a call back from the dealership being very attentive to all your needs or VWOA will somehow attempt to compensate you or nothing! .. got nothing to lose but a few minutes on a call and perhaps some ramification of your issue at hand .. good luck!


This man speaks the truth! I also have a case open with VWOA.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i been smelling coolant every once in a while again.. already had my pump done once.


----------



## natedog828 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mine wasn't super obvious. My wife noticed the smell after she parked her car next to mine last weekend. The leak is on the slow side still. Previously the pump had a large hole in it and coolant and water were pouring out.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

so .. at 45k i had coolant flushed at vw along with oil and brake fluid couple weeks ago before 1500 mile trip .. been back a week and just realized my coolant is leaking, and they said nothing at service! .. had the front wheels on ramps yesterday and was working on the front bumper, noticed dripping from the back of belly pan (cold engine), and it felt like coolant .. couldnt tell where it was coming from, but it dripped more cuz it was angled up some six inches, finally it stopped, but my overflow tank was half way below the min! ... i filled up the coolant to the min level and car sat level in garage overnite .. noticed drip size of quarter or half dollar before bed, it was dried up by morning .. come to think of it, i often notice a small drip, but thought it was condensation ... today, i lifted the front drivers side up about ten inches and upon better inspection its the water pump dripping right above the aux water pump .. unbelievable, that not once has vw service noticed/mentioned it! .. i can tell its been doing it a while cuz the three oil pan nuts just after the aux water pump are dyed pink/orange and the dyed spot on my garage floor to boot!! .. i have read that if oil drips onto the water pump gasket from mani gasket above, it will get into the pump and cause pump failure! .. one thing leads to another, eh - they should STOP using plastic parts!!


Mar 31 update ... at 46.7k water pump is being replaced under vw 3rd party ext warr and intake mani/injectors under vwoa ext warr - and i'm paying for a carbon cleanup .. practice what you preach, no thanks whatsoever to VW corporate with the water pump - i asked them to at least split my $250 deductible - twenty minutes on hold and they courteously replied SOL - guess they dont have any spare change to throw our way, eh .. so, good thing i got the 5/60 extended warranty, the factory 5/60 powertrain ran out last august ... my dealership, Hendrick Lewisville has been great at working this out with me .. kudos to my service advisor Curtis Miles and his manager Jason Hopper, even got me into a complimentary rental for the night and they printed out my car's BOM .. much appreciated guys!


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

We just changed on an 09 Tiguan. It was leaking at the block. The inner wall around one of the o-rings has disintegrated. We have seen similar on plastic cooling system parts. The plastic fatigues from heat and shatters. The pump itself was fine. After seeing this, I think we are seeing different failures. The squealers are the pump itself. The silent leakers could be something else like what we saw.


----------



## natedog828 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Upper Timing Cover Seal Failure = Oil Leak onto Water Pump*

I had to have my Upper Timing Cover seal fixed to cure my water pump failures. Keep in mind, I have had my pump replaced 3 times on my 08 Passat TSI. So I am on pump #4. I did have oil on my engine block this past time, so it was a bit more obvious to find the culprit.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Can anyone confirm that you can replace the T-stat without the waterpump on an 09 TSI motor in my GTI?

My engine is not warming up to temp so I figure thermostat. The dealership gave me a quote of $850 to fix it, not including the water pump because the adviser said they can be replaced separately. But I never trust the dealership...

Engine code is *CCTA*.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Nobody?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

You can, but the part is harder to find, and to be honest, I don't trust the plastic on the WP to hold up to the task. i can't recall if you need to remove the WP or can do it on the car. It is really tight up there. I just checked my supplier and there is a listing for a Behr and Inzi thermostats. Who knows what you have.


----------



## skdy (May 31, 2011)

So, I have a meticulously maintained 2011 GTI, I am the only owner, ~32,000 miles - and, coolant leaked all over driveway this evening after I drove home from work. Not happy. Not surprised given volume of posts on this issue. Coolant has dipped in reservoir, but low coolant indicator has not triggered yet. Taking it in to dealer tomorrow. This part is a major flaw on this car. Love the car, but just don't trust it.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

Check the WP return pipe connecting into the block there's an Oring in there. That might wear out, that can cause a leak to. I had this problem before.'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

shawng said:


> You can, but the part is harder to find, and to be honest, I don't trust the plastic on the WP to hold up to the task. i can't recall if you need to remove the WP or can do it on the car. It is really tight up there. I just checked my supplier and there is a listing for a Behr and Inzi thermostats. Who knows what you have.


I can confirm that the T-stat can be changed without changing the water pump. Didn't do it myself, but I had a very reputable VW shop in Northern Virginia (NGP Racing) fix it, and it did not require changing the water pump. I have not had any water pump leaks after 105,000 miles, so I wanted to leave well enough alone! Also, they only charged $380 versus what the dealer wanted to charge for changing the whole water pump/T-stat (>$1,000).

Usually people change a water pump at ~100k miles as part of a timing belt change, but since there's no guaranteed fix for the pumps, I'll change mine if/when it actually fails.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Guess I'll chime in. Bought '08 GLI certified used with around 40k miles. Did not have it long when it got a sudden and obvious leak from the top side of the water pump seal to engine block. Replaced under warranty and have not had a problem since. Currently around 112k miles.


----------



## zachchapter1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Add me and my 4 water pumps to the list... First one was replaced at 81k, 2nd one at 92k, and now again at 99k. Kept it stock since 30k and pretty much all on-time service intervals at VW dealers. This needs to be a recall. I wonder how many WPs are replaced but go undocumented because they're under warranty, or paid outright by the consumer and never mentioned further.. This is my first time posting about my WP issue so I'm sure there's lots of others.

-Dealer #1 in Longview, TX took a week to diagnose a sudden fast coolant leak as a failed water pump... They replaced the WP and took me for $1200. 
-Dealer #2 in Dallas, TX replaced the WP again and diagnosed the premature failure as an oil leak from "a leaking oil seal". They were so happy to preach all about the fact that Dealer #1 should've found this and that apparently I shouldn't be going to dealerships outside of large cities. Kept my car for over a week saying, "We've been short staffed and haven't had time to get to it", then took $1400 to fix the WP & oil leak (as VW repair warranties only run 10k miles) and did the clock spring recall.
-Now Dealer #3 in Irving, TX is repairing the WP again under VW's repair warranty, citing the 'upper timing cover seal' leak. They were also wondering if I would like to have my clock spring recall performed as it hadn't been fixed yet... even though it was supposed to have been fixed at Dealer #2. :banghead:

Now, 4 Water pumps later I'm trading in the 2011 CC for the new 2016 Civic(maybe?)..  .Unfortunately, VW has just become too much of a shady car company for me to get another one. I hear about VW's questionable behavior from all angles nowadays: the news.. friends/colleagues with VWs.. My dad who still scolds me for buying "that fancy euro car"... even the dealerships seem to talk crap about the other VW dealerships. I love VW, but with so much refinement in the modern day auto world, VW needs to get it's sh*t together.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

What if you have a flash on the car, will they still honor the warranty on the water pump? I got a letter about 5 months ago saying there may be a problem and to bring the car in before the end of Dec 2016. No problems so far but the flash is what bugs me


----------



## feplazas (Nov 27, 2010)

82Turbo930 said:


> What if you have a flash on the car, will they still honor the warranty on the water pump? I got a letter about 5 months ago saying there may be a problem and to bring the car in before the end of Dec 2016. No problems so far but the flash is what bugs me


My guess is your flash won't get in the way for a waterpump replacement, BUT, you should get your ECU flashed back to OEM stock software before you take your car in. That way, maybe you'll avoid a TD1 flag.


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone have the torque specs for the tsi water pump? For bolting the assembly to the block. And for the 12mm reverse thread bolt for the belt?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

check your inbox


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

2013 VW CC with 38k gone in today for a leaking water pump. All cost covered by the drivetrain warranty thank god


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

robjettauk said:


> 2013 VW CC with 38k gone in today for a leaking water pump. All cost covered by the drivetrain warranty thank god


hey man .. good thing you got it taken care of .. mine was at 46k but _four months_ past the factory warranty, so had to use ext warranty! ... if its still in the shop have them do a proper intake carbon cleaning, since the labor to remove the intake was covered, you only pay for the carbon cleaning .. good luck!


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

The intake does not need to be removed to replace the water pump. You just got lucky.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

I just got a 2.0T and the Carfax report shows a water pump done at 50k and one at 80k, either from dealer or shop. Now at 110k the pump leaks from the impeller seal. A lot. I replaced it with a Rein unit (just the pump part, not the housing) because it was less than $40. Coolant was super rusty as was the block. So it probably failed some time ago and previous owner was dumping in tap water to top it off.

I did it the manifold-removal way, had no problem slipping it off the belt, which I did not replace and I left the drive gear as it was.

I hear people complain about "plastic" water pumps and wonder how common a failure of the plastic is compared to failure of the seal to the block or the seal to the impeller. The weak link in all water pumps is going to be the seals and gaskets. Just like intake manifolds, they may be problematic for a variety of reasons but using plastic instead of metal is not causing the problem. I've never seen VW plastic parts break and think, well if was made out of metal I'd not have this problem.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

*Like this one did (photo), replacing with aluminum water pump*



mk3ninja said:


> the tool is not needed. i cant count how many of these pumps i have replaced and i have never used that tool. i dont even loosen that bolt. i have seen people replace this water pump couple of ways, some prefer to remove the intake manifold, some dont. just to add some more info about the water pump failures, the gasket that seals the pump to the block will expand and crack the water pump if oil gets on it.


Looks like that gasket expansion you mention happened on wife's car with 100k so I'm going to try the aluminum pump housing for $156, twice as much as the cheapest plastic one but less than the oem. It not only warped the inner section but broke off a piece and dumped all that precious G13 on the I-10. Not to mention that broken piece of plastic is now somewhere inside the cooling system.

DSC_1056 by Timberto Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## pioneer1 (Aug 25, 2013)

2010 cc 2.0 TSI 
Any links to directions or videos of replacing WITHOUT removing Intake Manifold?


----------



## nerkocev (Dec 3, 2015)

pioneer1 said:


> 2010 cc 2.0 TSI
> Any links to directions or videos of replacing WITHOUT removing Intake Manifold?


Here are the instructions:


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

Three years later: Good news the aluminum pumps are down to about $60 on Amazon. Bad news while this one from my 2009 GTI 145k removed today had started to warp in the usual place, the gasket actually broke through on the top side of the pump flange on the thermostat side. Never seen a break there before, it's always been in the rectangular section. Pump is upside down in the photo. Small piece under pump is the broken off piece.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Timbert said:


> Three years later: Good news the aluminum pumps are down to about $60 on Amazon. Bad news while this one from my 2009 GTI 145k removed today had started to warp in the usual place, the gasket actually broke through on the top side of the pump flange on the thermostat side. Never seen a break there before, it's always been in the rectangular section. Pump is upside down in the photo. Small piece under pump is the broken off piece.


If you choose aluminum pump swap the thermostat from the old one. I found mine was not operating as the old plastic pump. It ended up causing the engine to run on higher temperature. I ended up installing external oil cooler and that solved the issue. I didn't want to deal with draining the coolant again and replacing the thermostat.


----------



## findalex (Aug 15, 2018)

I've had my REIN plastic waterpump for about 3 years/40K+ miles now. Still no leaks. Temperature gauge steady. 

It has a 4 year 50K mile warranty, so hopefully it'll last at least another year without issues.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

On to Pump #3 on the CCTA. Pump #2 @120k and now replacing that pump which was a Rein/Continental with Graf Aluminum @260k miles.

Graf has been holding up great on our other car (Audi TT Mk2 CCTA). Was not avail when I did the CC @127k.

Plastic pumps will fail...

One issue I had with the AL pumps is the O ring on the temp sensor. Take it apart and change with factor seal and or use sealant. Trust me.

I have not had a problem with the thermostat on the Aluminum, but wonder if it is brand related. Inspected Graf thermostat and it was good quality


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

sdezego said:


> On to Pump #3 on the CCTA. Pump #2 @120k and now replacing that pump which was a Rein/Continental with Graf Aluminum @260k miles.
> 
> Graf has been holding up great on our other car (Audi TT Mk2 CCTA). Was not avail when I did the CC @127k.
> 
> ...


I have used both the circlip and the two prong clip on these pumps where the temp sensor connects and never liked either. I will say that all my o-ring failures have been when I did not lube it, or it was the worn size, and it tore a little bit forcing it. That actually is more often the case with the frontmost water inlet: these aftermarket pumps can come with less than perfectly sized o-rings and if you just ham-hand the connection it will leak. Lucky for me it always leaked right away rather than leaving us stranded. So if you're going to an aftermarket AL pump you probably need some experience and good judgement to get it right. Also, I've never had a thermostat issue with any of my dozen or so CCTA's.


----------

